# Poor Baby Kitty



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Baby Kitty finally got spayed today (she is 9 months old). And she is NOT happy... poor thing. We just got home about 2 hours ago and she is stumbling around looking pathetic. I feel bad for her but there's nothing I can do for now! I tried to lay her down in her bed and she just growled at me. She has just been sitting in one spot staring at the wall since then. What a little druggie  And she has one of those ecollars so that ought to be fun. i went through this with Sophie and I had to clean poop off the edge of the cone everyday. And Sophie is quite intelligent... Baby Kitty a little less intelligent  so it should be a fun week....

Here she is:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, poor Baby Kitty. She'll start feeling alot better by tomorrow.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I sure hope so. She sure is acting different than Sophie did but I guess it affects them all differently. She is still creeping around, not making a sound except an occasional hiss at nothing. She is acting so out of it the other cats don't recognize her and are both hissing at her and acting scared? Is this normal? I got the other two fixed at the same time so I don't know. Also, her eyes are really watery. What is that from?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

The other cats can't smell baby kitty's scent because of all the hospital smells so they don't recognize her. Take some bedding they all use and rub it all over baby kitty to help with this, it should do the trick. As for the watery eyes, we have to put lubricating ointment in their eyes while they are under anesthesia as they don't blink and their eyes could dry out.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you so much for the info Kobster. My bf guessed that about the ointment but I wanted to check. I think the other cats are just confused. They know its her (or they thought so initially). Sophie tried playing with her but she is acting so weird and I didn't think about the smell. So now they are like "is it her, is it not her?" LOL. It makes sense about the smell tho thanks, I will try that.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Poor little thing!! Feel better soon!!

Our vet keeps female kitties over night so they're usually in a little better mood when you pick them up the next day. I've always waited until the very end of the day to pick them up because I want to make sure EVERYTHING'S OK with them. I was wondering if any others did that?


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm, I dont know both females I dropped off in the morning and picked up in the afternoon. She could have used staying longer. She was OUT OF IT big time way more than when Sophie was spayed... and is only now barely starting to act "normal". I think because she was finally allowed some food!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor Baby Kitty  . I hope she feels better soon  . She looks like Baby when she had her cone on, what a sweetie.


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Poor baby. It's normal for the other kitties to hiss at her. I have two in e-collars right now. It's no fun. I feel for you. Kaley wouldn't even come downstairs for 2 days after Bradley came home from the vets and the smell wore off. She was that freaked out. When she did come down she was even hissing at Hunter. It might be helpful to keep her in a quiet room without things to jump on for a while away from the other kitties so they don't stress her out even further. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I think that's definitely the case about her eyes watering. I wish someone had told me that when they first anesthetized Rookie......I got alarmed, called back, and went over to get some eye drops. Oh sure, like you're going to get eye drops into a cat.

Let us know how she's doing.....


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive never had ecollars on my spays. I just keep an eye on them to make sure they arent licking the incission. Did they give you pain meds? I think it helps alot in the recovery & willingness to leave the area alone.

Swift recovery wishes, Baby Kitty.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Did they give you pain meds? I think it helps alot in the recovery & willingness to leave the area alone.


I am a little confused because I paid $10 for Post-surgical pain control. It was an option and I checked yes. I asked her if that was a normal every spay type of thing and she said yes. I wasn't even sure what it was. Pain medicine they were going to give her during the procedure or meds I was supposed to give her. But no i don't have any pain meds that i am giving to her. I assumed it was a one time thing they gave her during or right after the surgery?? I didn't know what else to assume when they didn't give me anything. Is this wrong? Did they not give me meds? I am so confused...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

CuteNCraze86 said:


> Mitts & Tess said:
> 
> 
> > Did they give you pain meds? I think it helps alot in the recovery & willingness to leave the area alone.
> ...


They give them a pain shot before they leave and then should give you pain meds premeasure in syringes to give them twice a day. Spays are much more invasive so we always opt for the pain meds in our fosters but not our TNRs. It hinders them.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well should I call them about the meds they didn't give me? It really wont do me any good now tho I guess, huh? I didn't think to ask about it til I left. They were SO busy at drop off and pick up.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wouldnt hurt to ask them. My meds last for 3 days (after the day of the spay.) That way you could take off the collar and keep her comfortable. It will take her over a week to recover and major part healing to be accomplished.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, I know they are closed now so I will have to try tomorrow morning. I am mad at myself for not making sure I knew what everything was and asking. They were so busy I didn't get to really talk with anyone. I just find it odd for them to let me leave without something like that. She handed me an itemized list, she must have seen all that I paid for.

Well, you live and you learn. I just hope Baby Kitty is not in pain. She's just been sleeping all day. She growls if I pick her up and move her. I figure it must hurt some when I move her.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I have to agree and say that the ecollar is over kill. Most cats leave their incisions alone. That sort of thing is normally a dog problem. We don't send our cat spays home with ecollars and we never have a problem. In any case, if you are going to be with her and watching her, its okay to remove it so she can be more comfortable. 

There is a pretty good bit of controversy over the use of different pain meds in cats, particularly NSAIDS. There aren't actually any NSAIDS on the market that are labeled for use in cats (oral anyway, there is one injectable, Metacam, that is safe for cats, but only a one time dose) Some vets use Metacam liquid off label for cats, but the dosing is very tricky, and over dosing, or using it longer than 4 days can cause kidney failure. 

In any case, what all this rambling means is that I'm not surprised they didn't send you home with anything. Managing pain in cats is very difficult. I bet the 10 dollar charge was for an injectable pain control measure, like Metacam, post surgically to keep her more comfortable. But that would only last for 12 hours. In any case, it doesn't hurt to ask questions. You have the right to be informed.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Kobster.. You are probably right that it was just the one time injectable pain med. My bf and I kept arguing over what it was: Something like that, or take home meds. He thought take home meds but I never did that with Sophie. It just seemed weird to m that it was an "option" thats why we were not totally sure if it was some extra take home stuff. Seems to me that all surgery's for anyone animal or human would have SOME form of pain med even just a one time thing. 

Anyways, yes I did take her collar off. I have not seen her mess with it once. I was going to put it back on if we left or over night just in case but other than that I plan to keep it off while we are here. She is doing well, just sleeping and growling occasionally. The other cats still hiss at her. I rubber their blanket on her but they still dont get it. Guess it will take a few days. I feel so bad like she is being outcasted  Does not seem to be in any pain tho, so that's good. She is the most spoiled little princess of my 3 cats, loves to be babied so she is more mad than anything... she is not 100% comfortable and pampered :wink: it's a new experience for her.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Aww poor little jewel.

I agree with the whole e-collar = overkill. None of the shelter cats get it when they are done, and the only reason Reyna had to wear one was because she also had her leg removed and they figured she'd go for her leg stitches. The cone was more problems then it was worth and after sending her back to have her cone refit I finally jsut left it off her and she was fine, by the time she started picking at her stitches they wanted her back in to take them out so it all worked out.

She was also on pain medication, Metacam but I believe that was more for her leg removal though they did have her on calvamox for both to help with any possible infection, they give calvamox to all the cats that have spays. All animals being spayed get an injected pain med as well before heading out. Some cats needed one or two more to be comfortable, just like people animals all take pain differently.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well she has not been wearing the cone all day as we have been here. Do you think I should just leave it off tonight? I have not seen her mess with her but dont want to wake up in the morning and regret it. She is still not herself. It's crazy just how different she is acting. She just snuggled up with me on the couch and let me love on her for so long. That is not really like her. And she is such a vocal cat, she trills CONSTANTLY and I have not heard on sound since we got back. Other than the growling, lol. Its like a totally different kitty :?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

For some cats it tramatic when they go to the vet and all this happens to them suddenly. Mine have sulked a few days afterwards but eventually they are back to their old self.

did you leave it off last night?


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

:? No, I kept it on last night. She started to lick it a little bit last night RIGHT before bed... otherwise I was just going to leave it off. But its off while I am here to supervise.

She is sulking around, still growling and angry... lol. I just got home from class and she had climbed into the pantry and slept on a shelf. She has never done that before. Its no big deal... just out of character. She eats well tho, and drinks water fine. She should snap out of it soon. Its just so weird for her to not make a sound. She is such a vocal cat. She isn't even purring when I pet her. She rubs my arm like she likes it but no purr whatsoever. 

Oh and I called back about the meds. They said its just the shot they give before she leaves. So everything was right. I wasn't offered any take home meds.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mine go into corners, dark spaces and veg out while they recover. Sounds like this is pretty normal. Shell come around once shes feeling chipper again.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

so glad you said that, thanks! After she got out of the pantry she hid on the closet. So sounds normal  

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

aww, poor little girl. I feel so bad seeing those cones. I know its only for their good, but i feel so humiliated for them. not to mention how uncomfortable it must be.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are some good pics I have taken in the past few days. 

BK sleeping, day of spay... 









BK on drugs. She sat like this for so long 




































BK hiding in the pantry:









Her incision... looking better!!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

GAHHH I caught her licking it again!!! I hate putting the cone on her but she really is messing with it now....


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Maybe its starting to itch because it is healing up?
Hope she's feeling better soon.

seashell


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Thinking back, Boo wasnt sent home with a cone either. She did leave it alone for the most part though. Im not sure if she wore one while she was there, but she didnt come home with it.


----------

